# Windows lässt sich nicht mehr installieren



## TimN (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich denke dass das Linuxforum hier das richtige ist, wobei es sich um eine Mischung aus Windows- und Linux-Problem handelt.
Ich habe gerade Ubuntu installiert. Eine Partition habe ich freigelassen um darauf Windows XP zu installieren. Aber wenn ich jetzt Windows installiren will kommt die Fehlermeldung dass keine Festplatte vorhanden ist. Die Partition die ich für Windows vorgesehen habe, habe ich mit Fat32 formatiert. NTFS konnte ich aus der Liste nicht auswählen. Habe zum Formatieren GParted verwendet.
Was muss ichm achen damit die Partition gefunden wird?

Gruß, tim


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2009)

Loesch die Partition mal und schau ob Windows den unpartitionierten Bereich findet.

Uebrigens, Windows besteht darauf Daten auf der ersten Partition der ersten Festplatte abzulegen, zum Booten. Entsprechend sollte die Partitionierung ausfallen.


----------



## TimN (31. Mai 2009)

Also die Partition habe ich jetzt gelöscht aber die erste Partition ist nicht frei. Diese habe ich als Boot-Partition für Ubuntu verwendet. Kann ich die irgendwie verschieben oder später wieder installieren, ohne mein komplette Ubuntu wieder löschen zu müssen? (Ach, die Windows-Installation hat wieder nicht Funktioniert - gleicher Fehler. Scheint wohl das Problem mit der ersten Partition zu sein)

Gruß, Tim


----------



## TimN (31. Mai 2009)

Na toll, nachdem ich jetzt alls wieder formatiert habe glaube ich den Fehler gefunden zu haben: Ich habe eine S-ATA Festplatte... Die werden ja bei der Windows Installation von Haus aus nicht gefunden...


----------



## cleanAir (4. Juni 2009)

Für den Zukunft.

Wenn man ein Duales-System fahren möchte (Win, Linux). Ist es immer Ratsam immer erst Windows zu installieren und danach Linux. Der Grund liegt beim MBR (Masterbootrecord). Dieser wird in manchen Fällen von Windows überschrieben während  der Installation, was dazu führt, dass der Linux Bootmanager (z.b. Grub oder Lilo) beim Start nicht mehr erreichbar ist und nur Windows hochfährt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juni 2009)

Eins moechte noch hinzufuegen: Persoenlich finde ich es immer ganz schoen Linux und Windows auf getrennten Festplatten zu haben.
So hab ich zur Zeit eine 640GB-Platte fuer Linux und eine 250GB-Platte fuer Windows.
Bis vor Kurzem war Linux noch auf der 250GB-Platte und Windows auf einer 120GB-Platte.
Letztere ist nun rausgeflogen und die beiden anderen System wurden schlichtweg per dd migriert und mit dem zusaetzlichen freien Speicher ausgestattet.


----------

